# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Обращение к специалистам

## Гражданин

Доброго времени суток, дамы и господа. Обращались ли вы за помощью к специалистам,я имею ввиду психологов, психотерапевтов? Каков был положительный эффект, был ли он? Сколько стоили консультации в вашем городе?
Подумываю обратиться, но есть некоторые сомнения на счет эффективности.
 В Казани нагуглил один центр, два специалиста, суде по информации на сайте,с большим практическим опытом. Стоимость консультаций поминутная, от часа "предварительной", по-моему в 400 рублей, до 600-900рублей психотерапевтичсекой за 600-900рублей, если память не изменяет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Обращался к нескольким. Все бесплатно было. По знакомству. Заметил, что анализом психики сейчас ооочень редко кто занимается. Только идейные. Меня это сильно разочаровало. 
Лечили инструментально: электротерапия (не та, что у Милоша Формана)- слабым током бьют в случае возникновения плохих мыслей. Приучают так к позитиву. Самая действенная вещь- гипноз. Но это в моем городе. И в моем случае. От врача ВСЕ зависит.

----------


## wiki

Где бы за бесплатно найти, а то ведь реально-заплатишь кучу денег, а всё бестолку.

А на самом деле не всегда и не всем психологи помогают, это как повезёт. Можно столько денег угрохать на спеца, с высшим образованием, со всякими степенями, а он ни чего и не сможет сделать, а иной раз человек без степеней и подобного образования может сделать больше)))))))))) Но это только моё мнение и оно может быть ошибочным. Хотя сама бы от психолога не отказалась бы, от нормального.

----------


## Игорёк

Фака, так какой был результат ? реально что-то изменилось ?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Фака, так какой был результат ? реально что-то изменилось ?


 Результат? Живой ведь )

----------


## fuсka rolla

Интересно было почитать этот Случай атипичного психоза

----------


## Unity

> Где бы за бесплатно найти, а то ведь реально-заплатишь кучу денег, а всё бестолку.
> 
> А на самом деле не всегда и не всем психологи помогают, это как повезёт. Можно столько денег угрохать на спеца, с высшим образованием, со всякими степенями, а он ни чего и не сможет сделать, а иной раз человек без степеней и подобного образования может сделать больше)))))))))) Но это только моё мнение и оно может быть ошибочным. Хотя сама бы от психолога не отказалась бы, от нормального.


 При всём уважении, _маленькое любопытное создание_ – полагаю, куда действеннее, конструктивнее, было бы найти иную, родственную душу!..

----------


## littleF

Мы с мамой обращались к психиатру. Было все бесплатно, предложили лечь в больницу, но я отказалась. В итоге выписали антидепрессанты, пью их уже четыре месяца, но результата практически никакого нет.
Еще у психолога была на бесплатной консультации. Она пыталась выяснить от чьего рода идет моя депрессия - от маминого или папиного. Несла какой-то бред. Просила взять положительную энергию от предков... В общем я вышла из кабинета и долго не переставала смеяться над всем этим...

----------


## Игорёк

> При всём уважении, _маленькое любопытное создание_ – полагаю, куда действеннее, конструктивнее, было бы найти иную, родственную душу!..


 Можно я отвечу ? - Спасибо Кэп )

----------


## Гражданин

Ну всё,после тонны постов у размышлениях о смерти, тонны постов у своей никчемности, везде теперь будет пожелание найти свою родсвтенную душу,ибо найти её-обрести счастье и решение всех проблем. Лол же.

----------


## zmejka

Обращаюсь 8 лет уже :Frown:  вот и сейчас лежу... результат? Немного снимает симптомы...на какое то время... это у меня...правда, принимаю что то постоянно...кому то и лучше помогает, кому то почти никак...индивидуально.

----------


## dr. Boo

Как врач могу сказать, что в таких случаях необходимо обращаться к врачу, к психологу, к психиатру. Если действительно есть проблемы, то прогулки, шоколад и витамины не помогут.

----------


## wiki

> Как врач могу сказать, что в таких случаях необходимо обращаться к врачу, к психологу, к психиатру. Если действительно есть проблемы, то прогулки, шоколад и витамины не помогут.


 Простите за нескромный вопрос, а какая у Вас специализация????

----------


## wiki

> При всём уважении, _маленькое любопытное создание_ – полагаю, куда действеннее, конструктивнее, было бы найти иную, родственную душу!..


  я только за, но ........... не всегда и ни у всех это получается)))




> маленькое любопытное создание


 - прикольное обращение, особенно когда это относится ко мне именно на молодёжном форуме)))))))))))) хм.)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## dr. Boo

*wiki*  Анестезиолог-Реаниматолог.

----------


## wiki

> *wiki*  Анестезиолог-Реаниматолог.


 Всё становится интереснее и интереснее. А в каком городе Вы живёте????? И какой детский или взрослый???

----------


## zmejka

dr. Boo, это хорошо, если кто то здесь наглотается чего то, а потом передумает, будет у кого спросить, что делать, чтобы не умереть :Smile:

----------


## dr. Boo

*wiki*  Специализируюсь на детстве, да и работаю в детской больнице. Взрослых у нас нет. Ребенком считается человек до 17 лет 11 мес. и 29 дней.
*zmejka*  Ну вообще он-лайн консультациями в таких вопросах заниматься запрещено. Так что кроме клизмы ничего не посоветую)))

----------


## wiki

> dr. Boo, это хорошо, если кто то здесь наглотается чего то, а потом передумает, будет у кого спросить, что делать, чтобы не умереть


 Это очень хорошо, так как специализация располагает именно к таким консультациям.

----------


## wiki

Так не в этом дело, что запрещено, а в том, что реально сожрут таблеток или какой-то препарат себе сделают, но выживут или передумают помирать, а уже сожрали, так вот хоть спросят, что же теперь можно сделать, сами многие не догадаются желудок промыть, да и не знают как это делать))))))))))))))) а скорую могут бояться вызывать.

----------


## zmejka

dr. Boo, так ты же здесь не пишешь свои координаты, только ник, кто же тебя к ответственности призовет? :Smile:  думаю, полезно было бы даже тему создать, типа "что делать, если не получилось или передумал?", так как, если уже наглотался чего то, уже наверное поздно спрашивать :Smile:

----------


## dr. Boo

по статистике как раз таки самыми первыми из всех врачей умирают анестезиологи-реаниматологи, и среди них самый большой процент (по врачам) самоубийств. Так что кто ещё кого консультировать будет))))))

----------


## zmejka

dr. Boo, а, ну это да, но ты уже хотя бы знаешь, что делать :Smile:

----------


## dr. Boo

zmejka, да знаю, и ко всему доступ имею

----------


## zmejka

dr. Boo, нет, ну, я имела ввиду знаешь что надо делать не для су а для спасения :Smile:

----------


## dr. Boo

А теперь представим картину, кто бы из вас хотел, чтобы ему помогли, если не передумывать, а если случайно "застукали"? Мне доводилось сталкиваться с неудачными попытками, по роду деятельности я делать это должна, но некоторых лучше было бы не спасти.
хотя, конечно, нужно всегда предусматривать и план Б, на случай если - не получилось.

----------


## June

Я обращался к психологу и нескольким психиатрам.

Психолог брала 3000 рублей за час. Первое посещение - 2 часа. Послушала рассказ о моих проблемах, потом "поиграли" в игру, в которой я вслух разговаривал со своими проблемами, прощал и отпускал их. После первого посещения мне предложили бесплатно посмотреть на сеанс групповой терапии, который мне не понравился. Сходил еще раз на индивидуальное занятие и бросил на этом.

Во время разговоров с психологом было немного легче, но потом снова было хреново. На групповой терапии делался упор на мистику, на влияние поступков, совершенных далекими предками, на ныне живущих людей. Девушки из группы похоже во все это верили, а для меня - материалиста - это выглядело как полная чушь и, соответственно, никак на меня не подействовало.

Затем ходил к 2м психиатрам. Брали примерно 1500 рублей за посещение. Они меньше времени уделяли разговорам, но каждый раз прописывали новые таблетки - антидепрессанты, транквилизаторы и прочую фигню. Помогало слабо, в особенности антидепрессанты почти никак не помогали, я чувствовал только сильные побочные эффекты. Но все же от транков стало немного полегче, из "хреново так, что уже нельзя терпеть" перешло в состояние "очень хреново, но еще можно терпеть". Правда было много побочных эффектов - сильно хотелось спать, то не было аппетита, то наоборот - от мелипрамина живот начал расти. Через некторое время бросил их пить, несколько месяцев после отмены были глюки, потом отпустило. После этого начались проблемы с кишечником. Психиатры предлагали полежать в клинике, ктото в бесплатной, ктото в платной за 30000 рублей в месяц, но я отказался, потому что после клиники скорее всего потерял бы работу, да и дома будут относиться как к психу, мама тут же расскажет всем знакомым, что я лежал в психушке и т.д. В общем последние пол года никуда не хожу и ничего психотропного не пью.

----------


## Гражданин

> Я обращался к психологу и нескольким психиатрам.
> 
> Психолог брала 3000 рублей за час. Первое посещение - 2 часа. Послушала рассказ о моих проблемах, потом "поиграли" в игру, в которой я вслух разговаривал со своими проблемами, прощал и отпускал их. После первого посещения мне предложили бесплатно посмотреть на сеанс групповой терапии, который мне не понравился. Сходил еще раз на индивидуальное занятие и бросил на этом.
> 
> Во время разговоров с психологом было немного легче, но потом снова было хреново. На групповой терапии делался упор на мистику, на влияние поступков, совершенных далекими предками, на ныне живущих людей. Девушки из группы похоже во все это верили, а для меня - материалиста - это выглядело как полная чушь и, соответственно, никак на меня не подействовало.
> 
> Затем ходил к 2м психиатрам. Брали примерно 1500 рублей за посещение. Они меньше времени уделяли разговорам, но каждый раз прописывали новые таблетки - антидепрессанты, транквилизаторы и прочую фигню. Помогало слабо, в особенности антидепрессанты почти никак не помогали, я чувствовал только сильные побочные эффекты. Но все же от транков стало немного полегче, из "хреново так, что уже нельзя терпеть" перешло в состояние "очень хреново, но еще можно терпеть". Правда было много побочных эффектов - сильно хотелось спать, то не было аппетита, то наоборот - от мелипрамина живот начал расти. Через некторое время бросил их пить, несколько месяцев после отмены были глюки, потом отпустило. После этого начались проблемы с кишечником. Психиатры предлагали полежать в клинике, ктото в бесплатной, ктото в платной за 30000 рублей в месяц, но я отказался, потому что после клиники скорее всего потерял бы работу, да и дома будут относиться как к психу, мама тут же расскажет всем знакомым, что я лежал в психушке и т.д. В общем последние пол года никуда не хожу и ничего психотропного не пью.


 Дороговато как по мне. Вбухать столько денег и не получить результата. Хотя,скорее всего, от такой помощи не стоит ждать волшебного результата. Благоприятные перемены в состоянии и в жизни возможны при содействии других факторов, поддержка людей, стойкое,настоящее желание изменить жизнь к лучшему и др..
Скорее поход к "мозгоправам"-это крайняя мера для людей,когда остальное не дает эффект, либо "остального" попросту нет. Для меня это будет карйняя мера.
Я бы не прочь попась на сеанс групповой терапии, может отношение к себе и своим проблемам(заморочкам) поменяется, возможно будет найти поддержку. И неплохо бы если бесплатно еще) Но я сомневаюсь в возможности даже в атком относительно крупном городе как Казань.

----------


## wiki

> по статистике как раз таки самыми первыми из всех врачей умирают анестезиологи-реаниматологи, и среди них самый большой процент (по врачам) самоубийств. Так что кто ещё кого консультировать будет))))))


 Консультировать Вас??? Мы можем, но в психологическом плане, а вот в медицинском скорее Вы нас, так как Ваша специальность такая, что Вы знаете больше других врачей во всех планах (хотя-я-я, это может быть и ни так, но уже из-за стажа если он совсем маленький)

----------


## dr. Boo

*wiki* Ну про консультацию это была шутка. Стаж мой 7 лет. В 26 лет я решила стать врачом, сейчас мне 37, с 30 лет стала уже работать в ОИТ, а на данной должности 5 лет.
*June* а на консультацию в диспансер вашего города на прием не ходили? может невролог бы помог. в чем заключалась "хреновость"? может нужно было лечить симптоматику.

----------


## June

*dr. Boo* По поводу депрессии я к неврологам не обращался. Мне кажется это не их профиль. К неврологам обращался по поводу головной боли. Голова у меня болела каждый день с 12 лет (сейчас 36). С этой проблемой мне долго никто не мог помочь. Некоторые пытались снизить давление, которое было слегка повышенным. Некоторые прописывали ноотропные препараты. Некоторые ставили диагноз ВСД и отпускали с миром, т.к. это не лечится. Некторые говорили, что у меня переходный возраст (с 12 до 24 лет) и скоро все само пройдет. Последний невролог, который меня наконец вылечил от головной боли, работает в НИИ Неврологии в Москве. Сначала я туда записался на платную консультацию к специалистке по головокружениям. Она меня посмотрела-послушала и тоже поставила диагноз ВСД (т.е. не знаю, как тебя лечить, иди, у некоторых к пенсии само проходит). Но дала направление к местному неврологу, а к нему я уже ходил бесплатно на базе госмедстрахования. Он меня долго лечил витаминами, Вазобралом, Симбалтой, Адаптолом, Катадолоном и не помню чем еще, но в конце концов помог простой Стугерон. От Стугерона головная боль прошла, но вскоре началась невыносимая депрессия. Я не стал обращаться по этому поводу к неврологу, потому что это не их профиль, да и Симбалтой с Адаптолом он меня уже пробовал лечить. Думал попросить его посоветовать мне грамотного психотерапевта, но к этому неврологу запись за месяц вперед. Я не стал ждать и пошел искать психологов и психиатров самостоятельно. А про свой опыт общения с псих*** я уже писал.

----------


## moriablanda

Ребят, привет всем.
Почитала обсуждение..в общем, отвечу на все одним постом, а не каждому лично. 
Единственное, Гражданин, можно мне взглянуть на этот сайт? 
Понимаешь, в интернете можно написать о себе все, что угодно. Можно с помощью определенных программ понаделывать себе дипломов и грамот..
Знаешь, не буду рассказывать свою ситуацию, но мне из нее предложили выход - заплатить в данном случае приемлемые деньги и купить диплом, причем мои данные об обучении проходили бы по всем необходимым документам и открыть его истинное происхождение было бы практически невозможно.  Если кратко описать ситуацию, то по мне в частности просто проехалась очень неприятная общая коса. Можно было бы ответить тем же, но я хочу честно. Мой план действий следующий - вступительные экзамены в аспирантуру. Благо сейчас для этого нужен любой диплом о высшем образовании. А диплом этот у меня будет легальный, но другого ВУЗа. Если не возьмут даже на платное, то я намерена поступать на второе высшее платное образование. Я там отучусь, каждый семестр буду сдавать сессию и по окончании обучения получу диплом. Благо к платникам отношение гораздо лучше, чем к бютжетникам. Смотрели в нашей раше серии про платную и бесплатную медицину? Вот примерно оно вот так. 
Не рекламы ради, просто не хочу перекопировать, даю в качестве ответа на всю эту дискуссию вот этот сайт http://suicide-helper.narod.ru/ Надеюсь, что модераторы особо ругаться не будут, потому что я так полагаю, что я уже тут местная и меня во всяком случае они знают и, надеюсь, верят. Ну ладно, ладно, просто знают. 

В общем, почитайте сам сайт. Там много написано о том, как не попасть к шарлатану на прием и не отдать ему кучу денег. 

Сразу предупрежу, что он закрыт от индексации и используется для внутренних целей. Т.е. я на его примере показала определенным людям как должен выглядеть сайт психолога. Но, поскольку он для своих, то там есть "открытый текст", "зачетные фразы" и возможные опечатки. 
Предупреждение сделано насчет стиля изложения материала, вся информация конечно же для всех и все можно брать, если нужно.

Короче, почитайте саму информацию и можем обсудить, если будут вопросы.

----------


## moriablanda

Дальше. 
Выпускник с дипломом - это еще не специалист. Во-первых, возможные их происхождения я уже рассказала. Во-вторых, выпускник может иметь знания, но не знать как их применять. Поэтому, человек с кучей дипломов, грамот и сертификатов может наделать куда больше бед, чем скромный выпускник с синим дипломом, имеющий хороший опыт работы. 

Далее,частенько читаю отзывы от обращения к специалистам. Конечно, они разные. С негативными я пыталась разговаривать. Судя по тому, что они писали можно было сделать вывод, что именно к шарлатану они и попали. 

Дело в том, что психолог не является врачом, соответственно, согласно нашему законодательству, психологу достаточно оформить частное предпринимательство и платить налоги. Т.е. проблемы у него могут быть только с этим. Диплом у него никто не спрашивает. 

Другой вопрос - психотерапевт и психиатр. Вот эти люди назначают таблетки и они занимаются лечением людей, поэтому с точки зрения закона разговор с ними гораздо серьезнее.

Психолога же можно привлечь по статье 110 - доведение до самоубийства. Причем, помимо общния с психологом, суицидент имеет взаимодействие с внешним миром, соотвественно, доказать, что именно психолог довел до самоубийства практически невозможно. Максимум - это какая-то переписка, а не разговор. Причем, если в переписке видно, что специалист или просто чкловек не толкал человыека на этот шаг, а делал все возможное в этом формате, то вопросы с него снимаются. Другое дело, что он является удобным обвиняемым, на которого можно повесить дело.

Иными словами. Психолог отвчает по статье 110 на равных с обыкновенным человеком.

----------


## мутный тип

По моему лично все это лечение голимая туфта, ну накормили меня от души в дурке нейролептиками и антидепрессантами, что толку от этого жить все равно не охота, после этого лечения у меня остался сильный тремор, вечно трясущиеся руки и дергающиеся ноги

----------


## June

Я довольно много времени потратил на лечение головной боли, горла, аритмии, желудка, кишечника и депрессии. Пока вылечил только головную боль. По моим ощущениям, при очень большом желании и достаточном количестве энергии вылечиться можно. Но будь готов к тому, что 99% врачей тебе не помогут, 99% лекарств ты выпьешь зря. 99% исследований выполнишь зря, или же их результаты поведут врачей по ложному следу. Например: болит голова -> измеряем давление -> слегка повышенное -> пей таблетки, понижающие давление. Голова продолжает болеть -> пей другие и т.д. А заявления о том, что по твоим наблюдениям головная боль не связана с давлением, почти никто не воспримет всерьез. Платные и бесплатные врачи лечат одинаково плохо. Но иногда, очень редко, все же попадается врач, который тебе помогает. Вполне возможно, что совершенно случайно, ткнув пальцем в небо и попав в нужную точку. Но для этого нужно запастись терпением, настойчивостью, временем и, желательно, некоторым количеством денег.

----------


## Takhisis

имелся опыт принудительной госпитализации.
два месяца в Алексеевке (бывшая Кащенко) в остром отделении (которое "для буйных") на тяжелых нейролептиках.
на то, чтобы собрать себя по кусочкам после двух месяцев непрерывного кошмара и унижения, ушел целый год. 
Обращение к психоаналитику не помогло мне справиться с последствиями травмы, нанесенной пребыванием в больнице - кое-как выкарабкалась самостоятельно.
с тех пор я отношусь к специалистам этого профиля с изрядной долей опаски.

----------


## papaver

> Обращался к нескольким. Все бесплатно было. По знакомству. Заметил, что анализом психики сейчас ооочень редко кто занимается. Только идейные. Меня это сильно разочаровало. 
> Лечили инструментально: электротерапия (не та, что у Милоша Формана)- слабым током бьют в случае возникновения плохих мыслей. Приучают так к позитиву. Самая действенная вещь- гипноз. Но это в моем городе. И в моем случае. От врача ВСЕ зависит.


 электротерапия и приучение к хорошим мыслям - это конечно безгранично удивляет Оо.
насчет идейных - вы наверное имели в виду психоанализ, и те, кто его практикуют называются психоаналитиками. и они - не редкость.

Вообще тут уже говорилось: психолог - это гуманитарий. психиатр - имеет в базе мед. образование. А вот с психотерапевтами не все так просто.

Психологи работают на поверхности, они призваны в основном менять МОДЕЛИ поведения, т.е. глубоко, в структуру личности не имеют право лезть. К психологу имеет смысл идти, если проблемы в семье, с коллегами, если нужно выработать эффективную стратегию поведения и тд

----------


## Black Angel

> Вообще тут уже говорилось: психолог - это гуманитарий. психиатр - имеет в базе мед. образование. А вот с психотерапевтами не все так просто.


 Психотерапевт - это психиатр, прошедший ординатуру по психотерапии. Всё предельно просто.

----------


## papaver

> Психотерапевт - это психиатр, прошедший ординатуру по психотерапии. Всё предельно просто.


 Ах если бы)
На территории РФ психотерапией так же занимаются и психологи, прошедшие подготовку по одной из направлений психотерапии. Например тот же психоаналитик, гештальт-терапевт, семейный психотерапевт... ведь все эти школы и направления, не что иное как тот ил иной вид психотерапии.
Ведь в данной ветке говорить о практической стороне вопроса, а не как должно быть в теории. Так вот на практике мы имеет таких вот психотерапевтов. Бывает, что даже первое высшее не имеет отношение к психологии. 

ИМХО, *но при выборе специалиста главное  - это что бы сам специалист прошел личную терапию* (в психоанализе например это около 5 лет. Вообще психоанализ наиболее жесткое в своих требованиях к подготовке пси.спеца.). Таким образом клиенты такого спеца могут надеяться на некоторую адекватность спецалиста, который хотя бы своих тараканов на вас не повесит...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ах если бы)
> На территории РФ психотерапией так же занимаются и психологи, прошедшие подготовку по одной из направлений психотерапии.


 Не правда.



> Например тот же психоаналитик, гештальт-терапевт, семейный психотерапевт... ведь все эти школы и направления, не что иное как тот ил иной вид психотерапии.


 Правда. Кроме гештальт-терапии и семейной. Ими обычные психологи занимаются.

----------


## papaver

> Не правда.


 Лаконичность - конечно круто... Но что именно тебе показалось неправдой?




> Правда. Кроме гештальт-терапии и семейной. Ими обычные психологи занимаются.


 Семейной бывает как психология, так и психотерапия.
Соответственно семейной психологией занимаются психологи. Семейной психотерапией - психотерапевты.
Разницы ведь между психологической консультацией и психотерапией знаем?

----------


## Black Angel

> Ах если бы)
> На территории РФ психотерапией так же занимаются и психологи, прошедшие подготовку по одной из направлений психотерапии.


 Психолог, занимающейся психотерапией, не имеет права называться психотерапевтом, т.к. психотерапевт, как уже было сказано выше, это врач с ординатурой по психотерапии. А то так любой дворник, прослушавший двухнедельный курс по психотерапии и получивший соответствующую бумажку об этом от ООО "Рога и копыта", мог бы называться психотерапевтом.

----------


## papaver

> Психолог, занимающейся психотерапией, не имеет права называться психотерапевтом, т.к. психотерапевт, как уже было сказано выше, это врач с ординатурой по психотерапии. А то так любой дворник, прослушавший двухнедельный курс по психотерапии и получивший соответствующую бумажку об этом от ООО "Рога и копыта", мог бы называться психотерапевтом.


 Опять двадцать пять....
Еще раз:

С т а т ь я 13. Психотерапевтическая деятельность
...
(4) *Лицо, занимающееся психотерапевтической деятельностью, именуется "психотерапевтом", в качестве уточняющего названия используется наименование базовой специальности* (врач-психотерапевт, клинический психолог-психотерапевт, специалист по социальной работе-психотерапевт); после указания специальности возможно название субспециальности в рамках психотерапии (психоаналитический психотерапевт, когнитивно-поведенческий, экзистенциально-гуманистический, групповой, семейно-супружеский, детско-подростковый и др., при дополнительном обучении и сертификации после введения соответствующих субспециальностей Министерством здравоохранения Российской Федерации). Помощник (ассистент) врача-психотерапевта именуется "терапевт" с указанием вида вспомогательного метода (арт-терапевт, телесно-ориентированный терапевт, библио-терапевт, хорео-терапевт).
...
С т а т ь я 14. Условия допуска к профессиональной психотерапевтической деятельности
(1) Правом на профессиональную психотерапевтическую деятельность обладают врачи-психотерапевты, клинические психологи-психотерапевты, специалисты по социальной работе-психотерапевты, помощники (ассистенты) врача-психотерапевта.

Так что клинический психолог вполне может психотерапией заниматься.

и PS: опять таки, лично столкнулась с тем, что по большей части всем плевать. Клиенты даже не смотрят на образование, чаще обращаются к пси.специалисту на основе рекомендаций знакомых. (и это меня бесконечно удивляет. рекомендации - это хорошо, но мозг-то иметь надо...)
Потом в этой сфере существует огромная путаница с разделением "кто чем занимается".

И, ТАДАМ! 

Психотерапевт в России

Слово «психотерапевт» часто используется в разных смыслах. Так, приказ Минздрава определяет специальность «врач-психотерапевт». Это лицо с высшим медицинским образованием по специальности «лечебное дело», получивший подготовку по специальности «психиатрия» и дальнейшую подготовку по психотерапии. Для краткости их часто и называют просто «психотерапевт».

В то же время слово «психотерапевт» используется для обозначения лиц, получивших образование в сфере одного из методов психотерапевтической практики. Это люди с высшим психологическим (но не медицинским) образованием, что происходит аналогично некоторым европейским странам, где «психотерапевты» это гуманитарное образование, не привязанное к медицинскому.

 Однако, например, в Германии психотерапевтом по закону имеют право называться лишь люди с высшим психологическим или медицинским образованием, дополнительно прошедшие обучение психотерапевтическим методикам. Первые именуются «психологический психотерапевт» (нем. Psychologischer Psychotherapeut), вторые «врачебный психотерапевт» (нем. &#196;rztlicher Psychotherapeut).

----------


## papaver

И еще:

Wiki:
На сегодняшний день в мире не существует единого взгляда на определения понятия «психотерапия». 
Но благодаря усилиям Европейской психотерапевтической ассоциации, в европейских странах проводится большая работа по стандартизации законодательной базы Евросоюза согласно определению психотерапии в рамках Страсбургской декларации. 
Этот документ лаконично и точно определяет современное понятие психотерапии:
*Страсбургская Декларация:*
-Психотерапия является особой дисциплиной из области гуманитарных наук, занятие которой представляет собой свободную и независимую профессию;
-Психотерапевтическое образование требует высокого уровня теоретической и клинической подготовленности;
-Гарантированным является разнообразие терапевтических методов;
-Образование в области одного из психотерапевтических методов должно осуществляться интегрально; оно включает теорию, *личный терапевтический опыт* и практику под руководством супервизора; одновременно приобретаются широкие представления о других методах;
-Доступ к такому образованию возможен при условии широкой предварительной подготовки, в частности, в области гуманитарных и общественных наук.
_Европейская психотерапевтическая ассоциация (EAP)[1]. Страсбург, 21 октября 1990 года_

*Следует отличать понятие психотерапии как от психиатрии, так и от психологии.*

И, вот с этим согласна на 100%:

"Ни образование психолога, ни образование врача, сегодня, самого по себе, не является достаточным, чтобы заниматься практикой (в том числе и психотерапией).

*Психотерапевт - это психолог или врач* (зарубежом такую возможность имеют еще социальные работники), который продолжил свое образование (прошел специализацию или, как это официально называется, переподготовку) для получения возможности практиковать в области психотерапии"

----------


## fuсka rolla

> электротерапия и приучение к хорошим мыслям - это конечно безгранично удивляет Оо.


 Что удивительного?



> насчет идейных - вы наверное имели в виду психоанализ, и те, кто его практикуют называются психоаналитиками.


 Спасибо, я знаю кто есть кто.



> и они - не редкость.


 Пользуясь словами классиков: "Лаконичность - конечно круто".



> Вообще тут уже говорилось: психолог - это гуманитарий. психиатр - имеет в базе мед. образование. А вот с психотерапевтами не все так просто.


 Форум существует с 2006 года. Разница объяснялась многократно. В том числе- мной. 
Я не говорю, что Вы неправы. Наоборот- правы. Только смешно немного читать, как мне объясняют мою же позицию по этому вопросу.

----------


## papaver

> Форум существует с 2006 года. .


 Аха. вот вы про какой спор...

Ну что ж, тогда прошу извинить. 
С 2006 года трудно отследить инфу и не повторить уже сказанное кем-то.
Так что при своем ответе я опиралась на информацию этой ветке, а тут о разницы ничего не было сказано.




> Спасибо, я знаю кто есть кто.


 Круто. Нет, реально здорово. Чуть ли не впервые встречаю человека "в теме".

----------


## nain

Был доставлен принудительно к специалистам, а что толку??? депрессия - антипсихотики плюс антидепрессанты, психоз - неролептики плюс успокоительные, настоящая российская психиотрия больше колечит. после дурки мой мозг обрел прочность дерева))))ыыы

----------


## papaver

> Был доставлен принудительно к специалистам, а что толку??? депрессия - антипсихотики плюс антидепрессанты, психоз - неролептики плюс успокоительные, настоящая российская психиотрия больше колечит. после дурки мой мозг обрел прочность дерева))))ыыы


 Бесконечно удивляете.
Мы же тут выше, все дружно хором, говорили о том, что специалисты разные бывают.

Обычно фармакалогия используется для снятия наиболее ярких симптомов. Например с человеком в глубокой депрессии нет смысла разговаривать -он вас не услышит. 
А после таблеточек, следует двигать к товарищу психотерапевту (и лечиться словом). Потому что таблеточки - это хорошо, но нифига не эффективно.

----------

